# Deakin University VS RMIT for Masters in Engineering



## riabhishek24 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have offers from both Deakin University Master of Engineering (professional) in Electrical Engineering and Renewable Energy (in Geelong)

and at RMIT Master of Engineering in Sustainable Energy Engineering 
(in Melbourne)

I am confused as to which one I should choose for next Intake.

Point to take into consideration: My background is ECE, so I feel Deakin would be a better option but

I'm just concerned about how its like living in Geelong..is it like too isolated and lonely and sad compared to melbourne? hows the transport system and all over there? in general how is it compared to melbourne?

Please respond if you have an idea. Thanks in advance!


----------

